
Parkinson's disease may start before birth - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200127134825.htm
======
JamesBarney
This is great. I wish the government invested more in more and better disease
models. I don't think it'd be hard to argue that good animal models do more
for effective drug development than almost anything else.

~~~
j-pb
We've also been heavily lead astray by animal models, with a lot of drugs
failing in trials because of that.

In vitro models, as well as better and cheaper sensors and lab work that can
be done in-vivio in humans is clearly the route forwards. Stuff like labs and
organs on a chip.

